
The iPad is a Personal Computer&mdash;true or false? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/08/the-ipad-is-a-personal-computer-true-or-false.ars
======
egiva
True in that it's personal, and a computing device. The most basic definition
is: "A microcomputer designed for use by one person at a time"

But really I'd say FALSE if you're more specific and think of a "personal
computer" as the IBM-standard set in the 1980s and 1990s. My first computer I
remember was when my parents bought an Apple IIGS (fifth in the Apple II
series and not like an IBM, I know!) and that, for me was a personal computer.
The iPod seems more like a "personal entertainment device".

------
technoslut
I agree. The iPad is a PC...sort of. Unfortunately we've come to determine
that the desktop and the laptop as representative of personal computing. It's
not. Computers were meant to be for the professionals (IT), not for everyone
e;se. This includes Office people. The 'PC' was meant as an appliance.

I can't say when this change will exactly occur (maybe 3-4 years?) but no one
wants the 'PC'. They want simplicity. The modern PC does not offer this.

